# Dating after Divorve



## Boymama2 (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm 36. In the past 3 years I've had my second son, caught my husband cheating very shortly after son was born, and gotten a divorce. Also in those 3 years a couple that were very good friends have gotten divorced as well, due to cheating (It was the wife) My question is I occasionally hang out with the guy who is now divorced, and would like to see if there's anything between us... however lots of water under that bridge, as we've been friends for 15 years, but married to different people. I feel like he sends mixed signals, but I've been out of the dating game too long to know. Just last night we went out with friends that are married. We've all been friends for years, and had a great time laughing over memories. Two or three times last night he would stand behind me and put his arms around my shoulders or run my back. We have great conversations, and were both sounding boards for each other through our divorces. They've both been final for about 2 years. Do i just wait and see? Do i try and make a move? Or is he not interested, and just a good friend? Help, I'm lost!!


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

Boymama2 said:


> I'm 36. In the past 3 years I've had my second son, caught my husband cheating very shortly after son was born, and gotten a divorce. Also in those 3 years a couple that were very good friends have gotten divorced as well, due to cheating (It was the wife) My question is I occasionally hang out with the guy who is now divorced, and would like to see if there's anything between us... however lots of water under that bridge, as we've been friends for 15 years, but married to different people. I feel like he sends mixed signals, but I've been out of the dating game too long to know. Just last night we went out with friends that are married. We've all been friends for years, and had a great time laughing over memories. Two or three times last night he would stand behind me and put his arms around my shoulders or run my back. We have great conversations, and were both sounding boards for each other through our divorces. They've both been final for about 2 years. Do i just wait and see? Do i try and make a move? Or is he not interested, and just a good friend? Help, I'm lost!!


If there's one thing I've learned from all the problems in my marriage and trying to work to fix them is this.....don't hold back and just do it already. If you want to start something with this guy just do it. I'll ask you this as far as whether or not he may be into you. Does he normally or has he ever put his arms around your shoulders like he did before?


----------



## Boymama2 (Jun 3, 2018)

He has never done that before. We were all friends, but he never became physical, even after our separations and divorce. The time we went out before this past weekend he sent me a text the next day saying he had a good time, almost like a date, but there was a group of us there. Last night was really the first time he's physically touched me.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

He's testing the waters.....
At shoulder level.

Soon, if encouraged, he will move lower.
Soon, he will smear your lipstick.

Sounds like a polite fellow.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

Boymama2 said:


> He has never done that before. We were all friends, but he never became physical, even after our separations and divorce. The time we went out before this past weekend he sent me a text the next day saying he had a good time, almost like a date, but there was a group of us there. Last night was really the first time he's physically touched me.



The next time that you hang out with him, wait until some comfortable conversation starts, give him a playful little nudge and tell him that you liked it when he ran his hand down your back the other day. His reaction will speak volumes to you. Make sure you don't catch him off guard with the comment though. If his wife cheated on him, chances are he's not going to like surprises for the time being (even good ones).


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Trust your gut but move slowly......Booze will cloud the issue for you......Take your time


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 26, 2015)

Boymama2 said:


> I'm 36. In the past 3 years I've had my second son, caught my husband cheating very shortly after son was born, and gotten a divorce. Also in those 3 years a couple that were very good friends have gotten divorced as well, due to cheating (It was the wife) My question is I occasionally hang out with the guy who is now divorced, and would like to see if there's anything between us... however lots of water under that bridge, as we've been friends for 15 years, but married to different people. I feel like he sends mixed signals, but I've been out of the dating game too long to know. Just last night we went out with friends that are married. We've all been friends for years, and had a great time laughing over memories. Two or three times last night he would stand behind me and put his arms around my shoulders or run my back. We have great conversations, and were both sounding boards for each other through our divorces. They've both been final for about 2 years. Do i just wait and see? Do i try and make a move? Or is he not interested, and just a good friend? Help, I'm lost!!


I have no doubt that a great deal of his hesitation is because he has his guard up, both in terms of being hurt again and also fear of ruining the friendship he’s developed with you. I’d also bet that he’s treating you very delicately, knowing you’ve been hurt and likely are giving signals that your guard is up. He’s respecting that. Enjoy the friendship. Let things take their course but try not to complicate it with guesswork and barriers. Just have fun.


----------

